# EL FAMOSO SUR PLAZA BOULEVARD



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

EL FAMOSO SUR PLAZA BOULEVARD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos, me gustaron los locales de Rip Curl, Bembos & ONO Sushi Bar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El de Ono es bravazo...

Wow...pareciera que todos los restaurantes y bares de San Isidro y Chacarilla tienen un local en Asia...hasta Don Mamino, donde preparan el mejor pan de Lima :cheers:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Si, lo conocí esta bonito, pero creo que quedará mejor con las ampliaciones que planean hacerle para el próximo verano, será?? ojala.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que chvere!!! lo bueno que el Boulevard crece cada año.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos. Definitivamente un lugar que no se puede dejar de visitar cuando uno pasa por Lima


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

que ricas algunas de las flakas.....


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice !!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

renice....supernice.....obviamente yo salgo en varias de las fotos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Bratzo. Parece que la estás pasando muy bien por estos lares. Sin embargo, no te reconozco en las fotos.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que chevere mall, me gusta mucho ese look al aire libre. La primera foto me hace acordar al Sawgrass Mills Mall en FL.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que delicia que es esto, me encanta...

Buenazas las fotos J, me encanta el lugar y los detalles de Lan me fascinan


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Buenas fotos, Bratzo. Parece que la estás pasando muy bien por estos lares. Sin embargo, no te reconozco en las fotos.


bueno hay una imposibilidad fisica respecto a eso, ya que el 4 de feb fue mii cumple y la pase aqui en bs as.....aunque mi mami siempre me dijo que yo tenia una pizca de omnipresencia


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

estan buenazas las flacas......................................


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> bueno hay una imposibilidad fisica respecto a eso, ya que el 4 de feb fue mii cumple y la pase aqui en bs as.....aunque mi mami siempre me dijo que yo tenia una pizca de omnipresencia


Ah, papay. Yo no sabía que ya no estabas por aquí, pues. Qué rápido volaste!  
Y feliz día atrasado, mi omnipresente y super chonguero chocherita!!! :cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bcan que esta el boulevard.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bonita se ve esa zona !!! buen thread J!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los danzantes de Capoeira andan por todas partes.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Y donde esta Juanito?? que mal, ese es el mejor sitio!! el viernes que estaba alli llego Polizontes! lastima que no me entrevistaron, pero por lo menos si me filmaron porque entrevistaron a un pata que estaba al costado mio, asi que chevre  jaja lo mejor era que era día de regaetton, buenisimo! gata fiera, nadie sabe, vamos pal perreo, rakata, gasolina, etc.

Oye tampoco veo el local de La Carreta..el mejor para mi jaja  frente a Jose Antonio.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas construcciones...buenas flacas...en fin, todo chévere


----------

